# Good protection harness?



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

I've got a harness from Elite K9 that I really like but my dog lost his extra flub since we've restarted training and since we're about to start the majority of our protection work I'd like to get a harness that fits him better than just the smallest holes. Hoping to find a leather harness that can fit 50-70 pound dogs so I can use it with both my dogs. I'd like one with the large padded chest and a handle on back if possible.

Any good recommendations? Did a board search and didn't see much.


----------



## Rik Wolterbeek (Jul 19, 2009)

Jackie Lockard said:


> I've got a harness from Elite K9 that I really like but my dog lost his extra flub since we've restarted training and since we're about to start the majority of our protection work I'd like to get a harness that fits him better than just the smallest holes. Hoping to find a leather harness that can fit 50-70 pound dogs so I can use it with both my dogs. I'd like one with the large padded chest and a handle on back if possible.
> 
> Any good recommendations? Did a board search and didn't see much.[/QUOTE
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AMISH-MADE-COW-...295?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25616cd8cf


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Since you're out in Pennsylvania, I'd take a trip out to the country and find an Amish harness maker. They will likely be able to make a custom piece of high quality leather and components for maybe half the cost of many you'll find online. There's an Amish community about 15 miles from us and I found a harness maker that makes leather dog collars and 6 foot dog leashes for $6 each!  Been meaning to get a leather agitation harness made, but I like my one from Dog Sport Gear fine. Bring your old one so they can see what you have in mind.


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

Personally I don't like supporting the amish. I'm willing to pay the extra money to get my leather elsewhere.

I'm making an order for other stuff from Leerburg tomorrow, anyone used one of their harnesses?


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Try Horton leather. They custom make our harnesses and do a great job.


----------



## Kelly Johnson (Nov 21, 2010)

I love my Bio-thane harness from Signiture K9...

Its has 5 points of adjustment and easy on and off snaps...which is a huge plus!

http://www.signaturek9.com/s.nl/it.A/id.4680/.f?sc=7&category=2321


----------



## Pete Stevens (Dec 16, 2010)

The Modular Multipurpose harness from Signature K9 is pretty kickass.....get the breastplate attachment and you will be very happy. Its adjustable so if your pup puts on the lbs again, no need to get a new one.


----------



## Nicole Lit (Jan 21, 2009)

I've been happy with my leather padded chest harness from Dog Sport Gear. It is a size medium although it does fit my 72 lb gal nicely.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Jackie Lockard said:


> Personally I don't like supporting the amish. I'm willing to pay the extra money to get my leather elsewhere.
> 
> I'm making an order for other stuff from Leerburg tomorrow, anyone used one of their harnesses?


Doesn't Leerburg get their leather stuff made by the Amish? :-k


----------



## Kelly Johnson (Nov 21, 2010)

Anna Kasho said:


> Doesn't Leerburg get their leather stuff made by the Amish? :-k


yes...they do.

http://leerburg.com/amish.htm


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

Anna Kasho said:


> Doesn't Leerburg get their leather stuff made by the Amish? :-k


Noticed that after I posted. Shopping elsewhere. So damn hard to find non Amish dog gear!

Thanks for all the suggestions, I found one on sale that I think will fit my needs.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Just curious, why are you not a fan of the Amish? You can tell us, pretty sure they don't check these boards too often. :wink:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Just curious, why are you not a fan of the Amish? You can tell us, pretty sure they don't check these boards too often. :wink:


LOL...

they might..

I used to give the amish a ride if I saw them riding a bike. They would take the ride to the edge of town, and then get out where no one could see them...and ride the final 1/2 mile into their town.

The Amish are not known to treat their women very well in a lot of cases, maybe that has something to do with it...I do admire the wifeswapping clause for the hardcore Amish though....


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

They are big in the puppy mill business!


----------



## Rik Wolterbeek (Jul 19, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> They are big in the puppy mill business!


I think they invented that.


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

They at least built the welping boxes


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

I live about an hour away from Puppy Mill Central, USA. A lot of the racehorses get sent to them as well. They're not exactly known for treating their animals well, even by meager standards. I get a lot of rescues with horror stories that came from Lancaster. Young bitches that had litters days before carried out of the barn by their scruffs, starving and dehydrated...not giving my money to people like that no way.

I don't know what other communities of the amish are like, but in Lancaster their animals live in hell. Especially the puppy mills.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I figured that was the reason...but Missouri gets to claim Puppy Mill Capital of the USA title. :wink: I've worked at a few Amish and Mennonite farms as there is quite a few communities in central Missouri. They seem like they may treat their animals slightly better from when we've gone out to preg check their cows or do a c-section and the like, but they do have a tendency to let things go on longer than they should. Doing farm calls can be tricky because they have no electricity usually (obviously) and usually not good facilities with a head gate and that sort of thing. I did see an Amish dairyman go water skiing about 30 feet in the mud attached to a diary bull with a fresh bullring I put in on a farm call last spring. That was impressive!


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

I really like Pierre's leatherwork. http://cgi.ebay.com/LEATHER-HARNESS...702?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item588ab4fb6e


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Learn something new everyday.

I spent a good deal of time close to amish country, had no idea...


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Jackie Lockard said:


> Personally I don't like supporting the amish. I'm willing to pay the extra money to get my leather elsewhere.
> 
> I'm making an order for other stuff from Leerburg tomorrow, anyone used one of their harnesses?


You dont like to support the amish but your getting a harness from Leerburg? Most of his stuff is made by the amish ;-)


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

You can contact me and I can fix you up with a good harness.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Brian Anderson said:


> You can contact me and I can fix you up with a good harness.


made by Amish???


----------

